# Divorce or death is imminent !



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Despite selling most of my watches to get my grail, Omega SMP 41mm ceramic bezel. I appear to now have a F300 Omega problem.

Just bought my 3rd one in 2 months. Will def have to stop now as the missus is getting a bit pissed. Oops!































I have tried to put over I am supporting UK businesses, namely Silver Hawk. But she ain't buying it!

Richy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Richy said:


> I have tried to put over I am supporting UK businesses, namely Silver Hawk. But she ain't buying it!


 :laugh: nice Richy...and your Cone is ready...expect email later today or tomorrow.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I missed out on a quartz Omega a few weeks ago. It was a good price and a good piece. :sadwalk:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, as a problem, an Omega Constellation f300 is a nice one to have. 

That one looks great as does the vintage Omega box. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it happens in the best of family's.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You have of course told her that these are fully depreciated and will now become (slowly) appreciating assets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah the box has f300hz written on it also.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

The best thing about this forum is finding out about the nice watches I've never seen before....great buy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The worst thing about this forum, is finding out about all the nice watches I've never seenbefore. And now really need :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

SilentBob said:


> The worst thing about this forum, is finding out about all the nice watches I've never seenbefore. And now really need


 Quite agree with you. I would also like a F300 - at the right price of course :biggrin:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I am rivalling your obsession blow for blow. I picked up my third F300 today also, it's the gold and blue dial Connie in the gold plated case. Subtle it ain't. My misses, who is employed in the same line of work as yourself has annoyingly good powers of observation and rolled her eyes when I walked in this afternoon and tried to pass off the watches I was carrying as existing possessions. Nothing slips past! I am surprised I don't get sus search every day.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I really like everything about that Constellation Richy... from the square case to the bracelet and having the box as well just puts the icing on the cake :thumbsup:

I'm running a few metres behind you guys but my recent F300 purchase sealed the deal for me on vintage Omegas. I rolled the F300 on quite quickly, but only because it really need to go to a home where it would be either properly restored or got minimal use. Not sure yet if I will buy another F300, perhaps a few Mecaquartz models. I will have to see what the next couple of months brings. Right now I'm hoping the one on the left one can be resuscitated. The lower battery contact fell out when I checked to see if there was a battery in it....... So I might get lucky.










hard to tell from the picture but it has a gorgeous metallic grey dial. If not I have a couple of other Omegas I'm mulling over on of which is an f300.


----------

